# Arcade Event: Game Tournament



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm just testing the waters here before setting any specifics.

Patchouli had an idea to make an all-inclusive tournament featuring F2P games (only way to be fair about it). So we're talking TF2 / League / Hearthstone / etc. We are going to make sure its a lot of different genres so everyone has an opportunity to suck 

The main concern is...do we even have enough people who want to participate?

Please post. We need to know how many people are interested. Also let us know what prize you want (one that doesn't require us to break open our wallets, we're fucking cheapskates).


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 26, 2015)

Each game would be from a different genre, and there could be like 4 or 5 stages, each lasting a week (to alleviate time zone or work schedule issues/allow for installs on slow or capped networks/so we don't all burn out day one).

It'd be like the Nintendo World Championships, except everyone knows the games ahead of time, and the games wouldn't all be nintendo games.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]




and could use this to keep track of things.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Lots of fighting game players here so that would probably fly. Except for League, Doto and the others of its kind won't have enough players. 

For 1 player games, we can have some sort of time attack scenario 

New Final Fantasy too, boss time attacks or something.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Except for League, Doto and the others of its kind won't have enough players.



We will make it work.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> New Final Fantasy too, boss time attacks or something.



 ?

What new Final Fantasy?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I mean the latest FF, you know, the one Nudey spends all her time playing with


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I mean the latest FF, you know, the one Nudey spends all her time playing with



Cara is playing a FF game?

HAVE I BEEN AWAY FOR SO LONG?

*WHAT YEAR IS IT??*


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Come on, Mexican

@prizes

Bigger avas won't fly, need some custom shit for that


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bigger avas won't fly, need some custom shit for that



Yeah I thought as much. What would you want for this?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Idk, I'm cheap so I'm bad at prizes. Someone more extravagant than me can give better ideas.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 26, 2015)

Arcade event without arcade games ? Need King of Fighters !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't have much interest in the kind of games you're running with. But I support you guys, PM me up if you need an official or judge or something.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

> Arcade event without arcade games ? Need King of Fighters !



^ I second that. Some sort of fighting game.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 26, 2015)

We haven't listed all the games and nothing is set in stone. It's more about willingness to participate in an event.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm bad at literally every form of competitive gameplay, so I'm shit out of luck, but I'd support this.

Prizes: Some extravagant user title? Since Hype shot down avatars, and anything monetary is nah.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2015)

We could just play Quake or something.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 28, 2015)

Unfortunately these numbers are about what I expected. I will leave the thread going and maybe we can do a little event for funsies anyway. I already play payload TF2 on occasion with some of the Arcaders, it would be fun to get a lot more of us into one place, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2015)

Boskov suggested a smash tourney which easily be done via the new update. Thoughts?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2015)

khris said:


> Boskov suggested a smash tourney which easily be done via the new update. Thoughts?



I'm in. Do we have enough people with a Wii U though? 

I have it on 3DS as well but I cant play without a second analog stick.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm all in for a smash tourney.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I'm all in for a smash tourney.



Does this mean.... ? 
**


----------

